# 2 agosto 2009: 29° anniversario strage stazione Bologna



## Persa/Ritrovata (2 Agosto 2009)

*2 agosto 2009: 29° anniversario strage stazione Bologna*

Il discorso del sindaco di Bologna Flavio Delbono

2 agosto 2009: 29° anniversario strage stazione Bologna





Il discorso del sindaco di Bologna Flavio Delbono, pronunciato oggi in Piazza Medaglie d’Oro in occasione delle celebrazioni del 29° anniversario della strage alla stazione di Bologna del 2 agosto 1980.
“Essere qui in mezzo a voi, in questa giornata, alla fine di questo corteo, tra persone e rappresentanti di diverse comunità e istituzioni toccate duramente dalla violenza politica, per me costituisce un privilegio. Il privilegio di chi ha attraversato momenti tragici della storia, e lo ha fatto insieme a tanti altri, condividendo il loro lutto, il loro percorso, la loro rabbia, la loro voglia di verità, le loro speranze. Io condivido con voi il privilegio della memoria. Qui non ci limitiamo a ricordare un pezzo di tremenda storia italiana. chi è in questa piazza e anche chi non c’è, i bolognesi e gli italiani che, come me, hanno più di quarant’anni, sanno di avere alcuni preziosi ricordi in comune. Che ci piaccia o no, sappiamo esattamente dove eravamo il 2 agosto del 1980, la mattina in cui un’esplosione cancellò la stazione di Bologna. Io studiavo a Parma e avevo cominciato a discutere la mia tesi col professor Zamagni. Ero venuto a Bologna in giugno e in luglio a parlare con lui. La mattina del 2 agosto del 1980 stavo tornando in treno a Mantova. La notizia della strage arrivò quando rientrai a casa, con l’edizione speciale del telegiornale. La presa di coscienza fu lenta, per me e per altri milioni di persone.Ricordo ancora un giovane Bruno Vespa parlare a lungo dell’esplosione di una caldaia alla stazione di Bologna. Ma in quegli anni di piombo, davanti a una detonazione del genere in un luogo pubblico, pensammo tutti la stessa cosa. C’erano già state altre stragi, altro sangue, altro dolore, da piazza Fontana all’Italicus. Sapevamo tutti, prima che la Rai lo confermasse, che alla stazione di Bologna era esplosa una bomba, e che aveva ucciso molte persone. In mezzo alla concitazione dei soccorsi, ai lamenti dei feriti, alla rabbia per qualcosa che non riuscivamo ad accettare, non capimmo subito quante persone avevano perso la vita. Il vero, durissimo, bilancio della tragedia lo scoprimmo, con rinnovato dolore, nei giorni successivi, quando fu chiaro il conto dei morti e dei feriti. Questo è stato il mio due agosto del 1980. Un giorno che è durato una settimana, un mese. Il giorno in cui ho scoperto quante cose mi legavano a persone che non avevo mai conosciuto, quanti sentimenti cementavano dentro un unico modo di sentire il dolore, l’indignazione, la sete di giustizia di tante persone diverse. Ma la mia generazione non ha in comune solo il ricordo di quel giorno, dei muri sbriciolati e del sangue, attenuati dal bianco e nero della tivù, dei feriti e dei volontari, dei morti sepolti dalle rovine, della frenetica attività di tutti quelli che volevano dare una mano, di tutti quelli checercavano di sapere cos’era successo ai loro familiari, cosa era successo agli amici, cosa era successo agli sconosciuti che la distruzione aveva reso fratelli. Abbiamo in comune anche il ricordo di come la giustizia degli uomini, lentamente, faticosamente, ha individuato, catturato e condannato i responsabili di quella strage fascista, cioè di una strage pensata, voluta ed eseguita per fini esclusivamente politici. Abbiamo in comune il ricordo di cosa può fare di terribile la politica quando perde il senso di se stessa, quando annebbia i cuori e le menti, quando diventa un veicolo di rabbia cieca e bestiale. Abbiamo tutti in comune il ricordo di come si possano distruggere vite innocenti, speranze, progetti, se si permette che l’odio diventi l’ingrediente fondamentale della lotta politica. E poi, abbiamo tutti in comune il ricordo di come la giustizia umana sia parziale e insoddisfacente, come sempre è, inevitabilmente, la giustizia degli uomini. Oggi sappiamo chi eseguì quella strage, sappiamo quale fu la sua matrice politica, sappiamo da quali ambienti venne la manovalanza del terrore. Sappiamo cosa dice la verità giudiziaria. E sappiamo anche da quale disegno perverso scaturì quella strage. Se non conosciamo le facce degli uomini che la ordinarono, sappiamo però in quali ambienti nacque l’idea di mettere una bomba alla stazione di Bologna, sappiamo chi depistò le indagini, sappiamo quali ambienti fascisti si prestarono a compierla. Sappiamo che l’interesse dietro quella strage era colpire la democrazia italiana, condizionarne lo sviluppo e l’emancipazione. Colpirono Bologna, e lo fecero più volte in un decennio, con identica ferocia, perché la convivenza civile, sociale e politica di cui questa città e’ il simbolo, dava fastidio. Volevano ridurci al silenzio, metterci in ginocchio, ricattarci. Non ci sono riusciti.
Gli interessi che nel 1980 si coagularono per portare a termine un tale orrendo delitto erano tali e tanti che ancora oggi non mancano i revisionisti di comodo, quelli che ad ogni anniversario trovano utile riesumare nuove piste, nuovi misteri e nuovi filoni d’indagine, là dove novità sostanziali non ce ne sono né potranno mai esserci. Anche senza le prove giudiziarie noi sappiamo cosa successe il 2 agosto di ventinove anni fa e sappiamo perché successe. Lo sapremo sempre, per il resto della nostra vita. Ma naturalmente, noi, che fummo testimoni in presa diretta di quegli avvenimenti, abbiamo anche il dovere di trasmettere la nostra memoria, il ricordo di quelle ferite e del motivo per cui qualcuno decise di colpire questa e altre città. Dobbiamo trasmettere il ricordo alle generazioni nuove, a chi ha meno di quarant’anni e pensa al 2 agosto come a un passato lontano invece che a un dolore presente. Vicini alla commemorazione dei trent’anni, è il momento di ripensare le cerimonie, in modo che i valori che le cerimonie rappresentano non finiscano nel dimenticatoio. Abbiamo il dovere di raccontare il passato a chi non c’era, di mantenerlo vivo perché rimanga viva la lezione che quel passato si porta dietro. Abbiamo bisogno che la memoria non vada perduta. Abbiamo bisogno di rimettere in gioco rituali che ci danno un grande senso di identità, come è giusto che sia, ma che non soddisfano più lo scopo principale per cui erano stati pensati. Lo scopo, invece, è ricordare a tutti che la democrazia cammina sulle gambe di chi ci crede, di chi è disposto a lottare per averla, di chi sa stringere i denti per non perderla, di chi ha il coraggio di guardare in faccia l’orrore senza annullarsi nell’odio, di chi continua a credere in una giustizia sempre troppo lenta e parziale per essere soddisfacente, però da inseguire lo stesso con uguale tenacia. Lo scopo è mostrare a tutti quanto coraggio ci vuole per avere fede in tutte quelle cose imperfette come la democrazia, il rispetto, il confronto di idee e la solidarietà, che nemmeno le bombe assassine sono riuscite a cancellare dalle nostre vite”.


----------



## Nobody (3 Agosto 2009)

I mandanti (secondo me anche gli esecutori veri) non si conosceranno mai. In questo paese è sempre stato così.


----------



## Old latriglia (3 Agosto 2009)

privilegio?  

	
	
		
		
	


	





mabbafangulo vah


----------



## Old Giusy (3 Agosto 2009)

Oggi è stato scarcerato Fioravanti.
Alla faccia dei pluriergastoli....


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (3 Agosto 2009)

Giusy ha detto:


> Oggi è stato scarcerato Fioravanti.
> Alla faccia dei pluriergastoli....


 Il "fine pena: mai" diventa una trentina d'anni con i benefici di legge, per tutti, leggevo sul Corriere.
Ma se l'ergastolo è uno o tre non cambia...e questo mi impressiona un po'.

Il fatto è che trentanni sono trentanni e sono una vita che non viene vissuta.

Però poi penso anche che io nulla, o quasi, ho dimenticato dei miei ventanni e delle emozioni, sentimenti e pensieri di allora... e allora mi sembra un periodo meno lungo.
Penso anche che non ho dimenticato quel Giusva bambino de "La famiglia Benvenuti" e quel che è poi diventato e non dimentico le interviste sue e della mambro...
Certo se lo dovessi incontrare resterei un po' scossa.
Ma questo vale per lui e per altri terroristi col volto meno riconoscibile.


----------



## Old Buscopann (3 Agosto 2009)

Io non sono neanche così convinto che i condannati fossero davvero colpevoli. Alla verità mancano troppi pezzi affinchè si potesse condannare qualcuno.
Ha ragione Benigni. Bisogna strappare la scatola nera dalla gobba di Andreotti. ci sarebbero molti misteri irrisolti in meno

Buscopann


----------



## Nobody (4 Agosto 2009)

Giusy ha detto:


> Oggi è stato scarcerato Fioravanti.
> Alla faccia dei pluriergastoli....


 Fioravanti con la strage di Bologna c'entra come i cavoli a merenda, IMHO.


----------



## Old Alexantro (4 Agosto 2009)

Fioravanti e' un assassino difatti ha confessato ed e' stato condannato x diversi omicidi
ma con la strage di bologna non c'entra-....e' stato usato come capro espiatorio x coprire nomi molto grossi


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (4 Agosto 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Fioravanti con la strage di Bologna c'entra come i cavoli a merenda, IMHO.





Alexantro ha detto:


> Fioravanti e' un assassino difatti ha confessato ed e' stato condannato x diversi omicidi
> ma con la strage di bologna non c'entra-....e' stato usato come capro espiatorio x coprire nomi molto grossi


Tra i testimoni c'è suo fratello.

Il suo principale argomento è che la strage nulla ha a che fare con la sua "ideologia".
Però è anche vero che lui e la mambro si erano ridotti come Bonnie and Clide e che avevano la necessità di guadagnarsi credibilità presso i loro (visto che nel loro delirio avevano ucciso dei camerati) inoltre erano a corto di denaro e lasciarsi usare da chi (i servizi?) avrebbe fornito loro soldi o documenti avrebbe potuto essere conveniente.
Perché ostinarsi a negare? Per un loro codice "d'onore".
E poi poteva essere nei patti dell'accordo e dire la verità avrebbe potuto costare loro la vita.
Ma le avete sentite le loro interviste?


----------



## Old Buscopann (4 Agosto 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> *Tra i testimoni c'è suo fratello*.
> 
> Il suo principale argomento è che la strage nulla ha a che fare con la sua "ideologia".
> Però è anche vero che lui e la mambro si erano ridotti come Bonnie and Clide e che avevano la necessità di guadagnarsi credibilità presso i loro (visto che nel loro delirio avevano ucciso dei camerati) inoltre erano a corto di denaro e lasciarsi usare da chi (i servizi?) avrebbe fornito loro soldi o documenti avrebbe potuto essere conveniente.
> ...


La testimonianza è stata ritenuta alquanto dubbia perchè infarcita di cento e più contraddizioni.
La verità è che si voleva assolutamente trovare dei capri espiatori (visto che in tutte le stragi precedenti non si era mai trovato un solo colpevole). Il processo è stato totalmente indiziario, non c'è una sola prova concreta a carico degli imputati, che tra l'altro non avrebbero avuto nessun problema a confessare un loro eventuale coinvolgimento visto che comunque hanno confessato tutti gli altri crimini commessi e di cui erano accusati.
I veri colpevoli si stanno godendo ancora oggi la bella vita e probabilmente i mandanti siedono su qualche prestigiosa poltrona.

Buscopann


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (4 Agosto 2009)

Buscopann ha detto:


> La testimonianza è stata ritenuta alquanto dubbia perchè infarcita di cento e più contraddizioni.
> La verità è che si voleva assolutamente trovare dei capri espiatori (visto che in tutte le stragi precedenti non si era mai trovato un solo colpevole). Il processo è stato totalmente indiziario, non c'è una sola prova concreta a carico degli imputati, che tra l'altro non avrebbero avuto nessun problema a confessare un loro eventuale coinvolgimento visto che comunque hanno confessato tutti gli altri crimini commessi e di cui erano accusati.
> I veri colpevoli si stanno godendo ancora oggi la bella vita e probabilmente i mandanti siedono su qualche prestigiosa poltrona.
> 
> Buscopann


Hai ignorato le mie argomentazioni contro i loro problemi a confessare.
Comunque in ogni caso i mandanti di questa e delle altre stragi si sono fatti la loro vita, bella è tutto relativo.



Ho postato, tra i tanti ddiscorsi, quello del sindaco di Bologna perché condivido l'impostazione sulla memoria e come chi non c'era possa con fatica comprendere un clima.


----------



## Old Buscopann (4 Agosto 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Hai ignorato le mie argomentazioni contro i loro problemi a confessare.
> Comunque in ogni caso i mandanti di questa e delle altre stragi si sono fatti la loro vita, bella è tutto relativo.
> 
> 
> ...


Questo è assolutamente vero. e infatti le memorie storiche hanno durata breve proprio per questi motivi. Altrimenti non avrebbe spiegazione la crescita dei gruppi fascisti e nazisti in Italia o in altri Paesi. Prima o poi riconquisteranno il potere da qualche parte e allora saranno chezzi amari

Buscopann


----------



## oscuro (4 Agosto 2009)

*..........*

Ultimamente mi chiedo se queste cose accadono solo in italia.....poi subentra l'assuefazione...e diventa tutto così normale....stragi senza nomi....da Ustica a borsellino....ecco mi chiedo se cose cosi indicibili succedono sono in questo paese.....io incomincio quasi a vergognarmi di essere italiano....!!!


----------



## Nobody (4 Agosto 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Tra i testimoni c'è suo fratello.
> 
> Il suo principale argomento è che la strage nulla ha a che fare con la sua "ideologia".
> Però è anche vero che lui e la mambro si erano ridotti come Bonnie and Clide e che avevano la necessità di guadagnarsi credibilità presso i loro (visto che nel loro delirio avevano ucciso dei camerati) inoltre erano a corto di denaro e lasciarsi usare da chi (i servizi?) avrebbe fornito loro soldi o documenti avrebbe potuto essere conveniente.
> ...


Lasciamo perdere la testimonianza del fratello... davvero piena di cose dette e non dette, di smentite e vuoti di memoria.
Perchè ostinarsi a negare? Forse perchè non hanno commesso il fatto.
Io credo che proprio questi due non siano mai entrati nel gioco dei servizi. Erano due cani sciolti, due anarchici di destra. Scomodi a tanti, e perfetti per appioppar loro un'altra ottantina di morti oltre quelli che avevano già sulla coscienza.


----------



## Old Buscopann (4 Agosto 2009)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ultimamente mi chiedo se queste cose accadono solo in italia.....poi subentra l'assuefazione...e diventa tutto così normale....stragi senza nomi....da Ustica a borsellino....ecco mi chiedo se cose cosi indicibili succedono sono in questo paese.....io incomincio quasi a vergognarmi di essere italiano....!!!


Un mio ex collega e la sua compagna, dopo diversi anni di lavoro, hanno preso la buona uscita dalle loro aziende in esubero di personale e sono andati a vivere dall'altra parte del mondo. all'inizio sembrava in Messico, poi ho saputo (contattandolo su facebook) che sono finiti a cuba, certamente non il posto migliore al mondo dove vivere. Sembra che anche a cuba la gente ci prenda per i fondelli per la gente che ci governa..E loro di politici se ne intendono mica poco visto quello che hanno patito e che continuano a patire per causa loro. Noi abbiamo un grosso problema: le nuove generazioni sono totalmente indifferenti a queste cose, non gliene frega proprio nulla. Anche di fronte a diritti che vengono persi, magari conquistati con lotte sanguinose negli anni passati, non ce n'è uno solo che si batta o che semplicemente si indigni. E' questo il male dell'Italia, soprattutto dell'Italia di oggi.

Buscopann


----------



## oscuro (4 Agosto 2009)

*Busco*

Sai busco..se la lotta era quella delle brigate rosse o quella dei N.a.r....preferisco l'indiffereza dei giovani di oggi....!Questo povero stivale...è ridotto una ciabatta....forse siam proprio noi italiani così inetti e profittatori...d'altronde la storia parla per noi...basta ripensare al nostro storico nelle due guerre mondiali.....!Questa classe politica è sempplicemente ciò che meritiamo.....


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (4 Agosto 2009)

oscuro ha detto:


> Sai busco..se la lotta era quella delle brigate rosse o quella dei N.a.r....preferisco l'indiffereza dei giovani di oggi....!Questo povero stivale...è ridotto una ciabatta....forse siam proprio noi italiani così inetti e profittatori...d'altronde la storia parla per noi...basta ripensare al nostro storico nelle due guerre mondiali.....!Questa classe politica è sempplicemente ciò che meritiamo.....


 La lotta non era quella e il terrorismo è stato funzionale a stroncare proprio quelle lotte.


----------



## Old Anna A (4 Agosto 2009)

*che schifo di italia*

a una vittima della strage è stata negata la pensione di invalidità che aveva chiesto dato che nell'attentato aveva riportato pesanti danni alle gambe che nel corso degli anni la hanno portata alla totale invalidità.
.. han fatto pure una legge per le vittime del terrorismo e questi sono i risultati?
ma che schifo.


----------



## Nobody (4 Agosto 2009)

Anna A ha detto:


> a una vittima della strage è stata negata la pensione di invalidità che aveva chiesto dato che nell'attentato aveva riportato pesanti danni alle gambe che nel corso degli anni la hanno portata alla totale invalidità.
> .. han fatto pure una legge per le vittime del terrorismo e questi sono i risultati?
> ma che schifo.


 ma che bel paese... lo stato nasconde chi ammazza, e nega l'aiuto alle vittime.


----------



## Old Anna A (4 Agosto 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> ma che bel paese... lo stato nasconde chi ammazza, e nega l'aiuto alle vittime.


andando a ritroso... la vedova di un disperso in russia arriva si e no a 100 euro al mese di pensione... e poi hanno il coraggio di chiamarli morti per la patria e di fare commemorazioni ridicole con il volo ultra costoso delle frecce tricolori.
a-rischifo al cubo.


----------



## Nobody (4 Agosto 2009)

*non lo sapevo...*



Anna A ha detto:


> andando a ritroso... *la vedova di un disperso in russia arriva si e no a 100 euro al mese di pensione*... e poi hanno il coraggio di chiamarli morti per la patria e di fare commemorazioni ridicole con il volo ultra costoso delle frecce tricolori.
> a-rischifo al cubo.


----------



## Old Anna A (4 Agosto 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


>


questa è solo una delle tante realtà "scomode" del nostro bel paese...


----------

